
Show HN: Add audio forwarding to scrcpy (a tool to display Android devices) - rom1v
https://github.com/Genymobile/scrcpy/issues/14#issuecomment-375103051
======
rom1v
Hi,

We recently published an open source application to display and control
Android devices:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16544977](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16544977)

Since then, I investigated how to forward audio, and implemented something
experimental, but which works for me.

I would appreciate some feedbacks on several devices, and I hope having some
help to fix the "Access denied (insufficient permissions)" error on Windows
(yes, this feature does not work on Windows yet):
[https://github.com/Genymobile/scrcpy/issues/14#issuecomment-...](https://github.com/Genymobile/scrcpy/issues/14#issuecomment-375593393)

Thank you for your time :)

